# Heat Pressing Nylon Jerseys



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

I am having trouble heat pressing on Nylon Jerseys... We order jerseys for local high school they come in blank in order for us to put individual names and numbers on them.. Have tried serval diffrent companies and options. Dont have any faith when i press that the numbers will stay on. Any ideas?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you tried Transfer Express?


----------



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

I have checked with them we use them for transfers from time to time but they didint seem to want to help or know.. thanks though


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I know that they have lettering, etc. for nylon jerseys.


----------



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you i will check back with them and see what they have to say.. have you used them for nylon before?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We do not use the product since we are a distributor. I know we have many customers who do use them and are quite satisfied. I believe they provide some pro and college teams with lettering.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You should be doing these with a heat applied cut vinyl for nylon.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Darren Herriott said:


> I am having trouble heat pressing on Nylon Jerseys... We order jerseys for local high school they come in blank in order for us to put individual names and numbers on them.. Have tried serval diffrent companies and options. Dont have any faith when i press that the numbers will stay on. Any ideas?


I would use a heat applied vinyl for nylon jerseys. There are vendors listed on this forum that supply may options for nylon jerseys.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

How many colors is the design? We just did some nylon jackets and they came out great. It was a rush order and wish I had taken some pictures but they came out great.

^2 on the waterproof exterior


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The original post was for nylon jerseys, not jackets.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

proworlded said:


> The original post was for nylon jerseys, not jackets.


That's what I get for multi-tasking!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We are all guilty. Happy holidays!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol.. I was just following the last post

Are they mesh??


----------



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

Have tried the heat applied vinyl from sthals last year and just wasnt happy with it had serval customers bring back jerseys with the numbers pulling off.. Have you ran into this problem before?


----------



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

It is a 2 color number tried sthals last year with the order and keep having problems with the numbers coming off after a few days.. What product do you use?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you take a pic? Show where its peeling from? 

What kind of heat press do you have?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Darren Herriott said:


> It is a 2 color number tried sthals last year with the order and keep having problems with the numbers coming off after a few days.. What product do you use?


What was the vinyl you used? Did you ever contact us to have your garment looked at?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Nylon is a tricky material which is why there is vinyl made specifically for it and why there are additives for plastisol. I have not used vinyl on nylon, only plastisol; but some vinyls will not stick. I have read many positive comments about Thermoflex and Siser, both of which have nylon specific products. Looks like Stahls has several products for nylon. I use Spectra by Imprintables but have not tried their Plus product for tough materials.

Your thread gives the impression you may be having problems across the board. If so, it may be an issue with your press, like cold spots.


----------



## Darren Herriott (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree.. It is an older heat press it could be part of the problem


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is the nylon coated?......If so, you may have problems with adhesion....


----------



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> I would use a heat applied vinyl for nylon jerseys. There are vendors listed on this forum that supply may options for nylon jerseys.


Is this the same type of vinyl that one would use to heat press on compression style shirts (ie under armour rash guard style)?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

don't do nylon. nothing will stick to it. don't trust materials that claim to stick to nylon. it will look like crap in a few weeks.


----------

